# A peek into our morning at A+



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I just thought I would take a moment introduce you to the "shipping department" at A+ Slingshots today. This is my lovely wife, aka "peashootergirl" on here. She doesn't get to post much... you can kind of see why.

















Here we are franticly trying to get a larger "merchant" order out in the post.





























I know... I know... I need to get back in the shop and cut more wood!!!!


















Here's a few "Baby BB Shooters" with the Speedloaders and BB's



















Hope you enjoyed a peek into our little business and life!!! 
Have a great day everybody!!!
Perry aka "pallan65"


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

So Pallan tell the truth Who's really in charge there????


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> So Pallan tell the truth Who's really in charge there????


Hey Harper.... I will let the pics speak for themselves.... notice who has the pen and paperwork, and who is wearing an apron?








I know my place!!!!







..............I got to get back to work before she finds out I'm in here on the computer


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> So Pallan tell the truth Who's really in charge there????


There is no doubt! The first step is admitting it









(eta - quite obvious she who be in charge is quite lenient by allowing net time instead of sawdust makin time)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice pics, Perry, thanks for the peek. I hope you stay busy like that. Best wishes for you and the business, you're a pretty cool guy.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats some mighty fine looking slingshots and ammo there. Looks like you guys are having a great time.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

It sure is nice to see the people behind the product !! Things like this this make the whole forunm feel like family !......even the ones we really don't admitt to ! LOL That BB shooter sure is a cute little thing !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Perry, Nice line up in shipping dpt. also eager to see PRODUCTION & MANUFACTURING areas....


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Great post!

I must say that I am impressed by the professional approach of the packaged products. It almost looks to perfect for handmade items!

Do you make one slingshot after the other, or do you make batches and take them through the stages?

Jörg


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!!! Having a business who wanted to stock our items in their store really made us have to up our game a bit as far as packaging. They are still hand made one at a time by me. Joerg, I make them in batches I would say. As orders come in I have a "lead time" of up to a couple weeks now with so many orders coming in. I take usually about 4-6 catties at a time through the process in order that they are received. By the time I'm putting stain and poly coats on I have time to begin another batch or cut rubber, leather or tie more band assemblies. My sons sometimes help with cutting out the blanks that I finish out and even tying bands for me. Every couple of weeks I take a day and "run lead" (melt and pour ball ammo). After I created the templates for the pocket Deer Skin Ammo Pouch my wife has taken over keeping us in stock of them (cutting, sewing and assembly) and she does most of the shipping for me. I also need to credit her with coming up with the great packaging design you see. We even print them here at home as needed. I guess you could say it truly has become a "family" business. I'm thankful to say that it is keeping us busy!!! We really appreciate the business and all the fine people who like our products!!!


----------



## peashootergirl (Apr 13, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> So Pallan tell the truth Who's really in charge there????


Hey Harper.... I will let the pics speak for themselves.... notice who has the pen and paperwork, and who is wearing an apron?








I know my place!!!!







..............I got to get back to work before she finds out I'm in here on the computer









[/quote]

What are you doing out of the shop?????









Ok, I'm just kidding!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments!!! Having a business who wanted to stock our items in their store really made us have to up our game a bit as far as packaging. They are still hand made one at a time by me. Joerg, I make them in batches I would say. As orders come in I have a "lead time" of up to a couple weeks now with so many orders coming in. I take usually about 4-6 catties at a time through the process in order that they are received. By the time I'm putting stain and poly coats on I have time to begin another batch or cut rubber, leather or tie more band assemblies. My sons sometimes help with cutting out the blanks that I finish out and even tying bands for me. Every couple of weeks I take a day and "run lead" (melt and pour ball ammo). After I created the templates for the pocket Deer Skin Ammo Pouch my wife has taken over keeping us in stock of them (cutting, sewing and assembly) and she does most of the shipping for me. I also need to credit her with coming up with the great packaging design you see. We even print them here at home as needed. I guess you could say it truly has become a "family" business. I'm thankful to say that it is keeping us busy!!! We really appreciate the business and all the fine people who like our products!!!


Im sure that I will with out a doubt come off as a smart xxx, Butt, I had a friend who is no longer with us and he had a shop where he made stair parts. A lathe is what he used and he made an attachment for the lathe that would take aliminum patters for his parts and he cut out some very intricate designes on all types of wood. He produced a bit that would cut with a pass. So instead of band saw perhaps you could look into easier mass production . Just a thought thats all.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey dgui,
Interesting idea, but I really don't want to mass produce. Don't get me wrong, I've certainly thought about it. A _CNC_ wood _router would be able to make my basic templates but at a considerably increased cost for outsourcing or to purchase one myself. _While I'm always looking for reasonable and reliable ways to make my work a bit easier, I like being an Artisan/ Craftsman that hand makes my products "one at a time". I think it's part of what makes my products unique and something people value. I know it's a bit "old school" and "old world" but I kind of like that too.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

dgui said:


> ]Im sure that I will with out a doubt come off as a smart xxx, Butt, I had a friend who is no longer with us and he had a shop where he made stair parts. A lathe is what he used and he made an attachment for the lathe that would take aliminum patters for his parts and he cut out some very intricate designes on all types of wood. He produced a bit that would cut with a pass. So instead of band saw perhaps you could look into easier mass production . Just a thought thats all.


I've got some ideas myself, but this is not the thread for it, but I'll start a new one:

http://slingshotforu...tion-shortcuts/


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

What i like about your slingshots is what you get for your money, they are not out of the price range of the man in the street and by the looks of them you get a great and highly finished bit of kit, and you lead balls are very cheap, theres nothing like that over here in England, keep up the good work, jeff


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thye do look very professionaly in those packaging. much better then just throw them in the mail. By the way I did not think before that multiplex could be this nice too. Thye are really top of the line products .mate. I will need to get one sometimes.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> Hey dgui,
> Interesting idea, but I really don't want to mass produce. Don't get me wrong, I've certainly thought about it. A _CNC_ wood _router would be able to make my basic templates but at a considerably increased cost for outsourcing or to purchase one myself. _While I'm always looking for reasonable and reliable ways to make my work a bit easier, I like being an Artisan/ Craftsman that hand makes my products "one at a time". I think it's part of what makes my products unique and something people value. I know it's a bit "old school" and "old world" but I kind of like that too.


it is very intresting seeing how the professionals work, but what is the benefit of "doing one at a time"? when i saw cattys out, mostly i saw out 3 ore 4 at the same time. when i do sanding, i do it on 3 ore 4, when i get bored of sanding, maybe i go and saw some out and maybe i make some changings in my designs. so u see down left my basic pattern and the cattys i´ve maid from it. they are all diffrent! 4 this kind of work, time doesn´t matter. but my biggest time waisting process is the varnish. when i would try to varnish and stain one catty at the time, i have to stain, then wait one day, then varnish and wait one day, then the next layer of varnish and so on and on, one ore two weeks long. so i try to stain and varnish a few and not one at the time! so how can i make my cattys more unique, and what does it mean when one catty looks liked the other? maybe i don´t understand it because of my bad english?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think your command of English is perfect and you make some good points. Mind if I move your post to the other thread where we discuss the merits of high-volume and parallel process manufacturing?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I think your command of English is perfect and you make some good points. Mind if I move your post to the other thread where we discuss the merits of high-volume and parallel process manufacturing?


no problem to move this thread, hope it doesn´t look like i offenced pallan, this is not my intention! maybe when we discuss high-volume and parallel processing we could also discuss therms like costummade. i think the klivemakers have same problem with custum made, banch made, hand made, and so on.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I think its nice he does one at a time, it shows a personal touch, its like he cares for every one, jeff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hummmm...lot's of comments and thoughts since yesterday. Somehow I've failed to communicate correctly the process I use. Baumstamm you speak fine English, It's more than likely my English that's the problem since I was born in the US!!!!









Let me see if I can clear up what I mean by *"one at a time".*... essentially I say my slingshots are done one at a time because I can't hold and work on more than one at a time.....but as I responded earlier to Joerg's question *"I do them in batches."* 
I haven't made *ONLY *one at a time (one from start to finish, then another) since I first began my business and was working on prototypes.

I wasn't trying to be confusing or misleading by saying "one at a time." To me I guess it's just another way to say "handmade." I can assure you I am working in an "assembly line" fashion or I couldn't get done what I do. But I don't have a team of people making my creations with me slapping my name on them. I don't have a machine creating slingshots that I package up. However, since my goal is not high volume manufacturing I really do care about, and know which piece is for what customer still and I like it that way!

Since the phrase has obviously caused some to think I'm not working in an effective and productive manner I will most likely stop using it, because that's the furthest thing from the truth. How about this "Completely Handmade with Love." (Hopefully you guys know I'm being silly now.)







Everybody have a great day!!!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You deserve a great deal of respect for doing what you do the way you do it, too many thing are cookie cuttered out by machine and called hand made because someone does a little hand work at the end. Folks like you FB, BB and others are craftsmen in the truest sense of the word plain and simple. Quality over quantity is dieing concept it's nice to see it still at work.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

realy i have great respect, i like palans work, his cattys are his own design and his craftsmanship is great, but i couldn´t beleave that he could do one catty and after finishing he does the other







now i understand what it means. 
the sentence:"Completely Handmade with Love." is great, it makes the difference from cattys only made to make money, made without any knowlege.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I just got mine today. Shot it until it was dark out. Very good product. If you are thinking of buying one, do it.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I just got mine today. Shot it until it was dark out. Very good product. If you are thinking of buying one, do it.


Thanks RM!!!!







I appreciate that!!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Still working hard..... just in a new location!!!! 
Stop by our new website too!!!

Best as always,
Perry (A+) Adkisson


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice, professional and efficient


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> very nice, professional and efficient


Thanks Dan!!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

no time for pics get cracking with the packing


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Gosh I wish I was nearly as busy as you Perry! You make some fine products, With you, Bill Hayes and Jim Harris its hard to get in on the action! No one wants a little guys frame like mine









Cheers


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Gib said:


> Gosh I wish I was nearly as busy as you Perry! You make some fine products, With you, Bill Hayes and Jim Harris its hard to get in on the action! No one wants a little guys frame like mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gib you make great SS too. Just give it some time!

APlusSlingshots: Got the little deer skin pouch loving it! The magnetic lanyard is really handy too, no need to manually pick up ammo on the floor anymore!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks DRG!!! I'm glad you liked the pouch and lanyard.... they are really handy!!








Gib you have some nice products.... chin up mate.... it just takes awhile to build a business. I think your doing great!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Peryy, Post some pics of your new A+ Factory


----------

